# Official Chicago Bulls at Mliwaukee Bucks, Friday, December 12, 2003, FSChi, 7:30 pm



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

*Chicago Bulls at Mliwaukee Bucks*

This could be a must win. Milwaukee is in seventh in the east, and we just need a win. Yes, it is a 82 game season but we are about to hit the breaking point. I think we make a statement like in Skiles first game..

Bulls 102
Bucks 85

Curry 29

We should dominate the boards. They will focus on stopping Curry so we should look to Jamal for a big start to the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'll say we get it, but who knows:

Bulls 97
Bucks 91

Hinrich 22


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

here are the forerunners in the race for the ribs for Janurary. 


rynobot 3-1
dabullz 3-1
ArtestFan 3-1
NCBullsFan 3-1

there are many posters at 2-2 going into this week.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls win:

Chicago 97
Bucks 89

Crawford 30, 5, 4


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> here are the forerunners in the race for the ribs for Janurary.
> 
> 
> ...


Im also at 3-1. 
Correct: vs Bucks, vs Hornets, vs Spurs
Incorrect: vs Sixers

:chee:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls win 98-95

Jamal goes for 20 points
Kirk 12 points, 9 dimes


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We've had horrible results -vs- Bucks in recent memory. Close but no cigar:

Bucks 95
Bulls 91


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Bulls win:
> 
> Chicago 97
> ...


Yes you are. But from now on can you put the winner on top of the two teams? Makes it a lot easier for me. After looking at 50 plus predictions, it gets pretty rough looking for which team the poster said would win. If you put it on top, it makes it easier. Thanks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls-97
Bucks-85

Curry-40


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bucks 90
Bulls 81


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls win!

Bulls - 94
Bucks - 86


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Bulls - 98
Bucks - 89

Jamal Crawford - 24


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes you are. But from now on can you put the winner on top of the two teams? Makes it a lot easier for me. After looking at 50 plus predictions, it gets pretty rough looking for which team the poster said would win. If you put it on top, it makes it easier. Thanks.


:allhail:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bucks 34
Bulls 14

Favre 18 pts
Grossman 6 pts

:laugh: 

In all seriousness

Bulls 95 (If someone can score?)
Bucks 93 
Crawford 21


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Bulls 85
Bucks 88

I think the bulls have more talent, but what the hell has that done for us so far.

Redd 32

I hope we start Curry, Davis, ERob, Crawford and Hinrich


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls lose on the road.

Bucks 92
Bulls 88


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bucks 102
Bulls 91


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Bucks 102
> Bulls 91


You'll never catch me if you just agree with my perdictions.


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 96
Bucks 87

Antonio Davis will get another double-double and Hinrich will lead the team with 25 points.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bucks 105
Bulls 93

(Crawford 28)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

A Must win

Bulls - 89
Bucks - 87

EC - 25


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

*Kirk Hinrich, slowed by back spasms Monday against San Antonio, participated in Wednesday's practice and said he felt fine.*

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intid=37966118

Bulls 97
Bucks 87


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 89
bucks 84


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

This will be a tough one for the Bulls since they have so many injuries. Still, I am going with the Bulls tonight.

Bulls 89
Bucks 87

Crawford 24pts 8asts


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm at 2-2. I know I'm really close on the total points thing but what does that matter???

This will be another close one. Bucks always play 100% (unlike their rivals to the south) for 4 quarters. It's just so hard to predict which Bulls team will show up. It's gonna be a close one again...

Bulls 92
Bucks 89

I gotta go for the Bulls in this one. Redd will get his but we'll do a better job on the boards and limit their second chance shots. AD gets another double-double and Crawford goes for 32.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

This is a game i'll be disappointed in if the Bulls lose. They've had alot of time to rest and learn some plays. I'd think Kirk should be fine if he rested his back during the layoff so he cant have any excuses. Milwaukee isnt that good, they are a very streaky shooting team. Bulls should be able to win this one if they have any heart.

Bulls 88 Bucks 84


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*kukoc and thomas out?*

Bulls 92
Bucks 78



> It's quite obvious, as evidenced by the Bucks 1-4 record since Kukoc's injury (midway through the Bulls game), and the 2-5 record in Thomas' absence that both players are integral to this year's success.
> 
> Taking out two 6-11" players (three if you count Skinner) would have an effect on any squad. But the Bucks, already a team hurting for size and rebounding, get hit even harder by that loss. Regardless of how attractive Kukoc is to other teams this year, he cannot be traded now, or as long as the Bucks are firmly entrenched in the playoff hunt. His leadership and overall court savvy has been sorely missed these last five games, and the Bucks have looked lost at times in the 2nd and 3rd quarters - times where Kukoc is usually on the floor. The Bucks have been outscored 232-220 in the 2nd and 3rd quarters the last five games, and while that margin might not look large, those quarters were generally quarters the Bucks could count on for a little run. Not so since Kukoc has been absent.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_6416.shtml


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 88
Bucks 86

Curry 34 points

Skiles has had all week to light the fire in a "must-win" game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks, 10-12, 6-4 at home. (5-5 last ten game)

shooting 43% and allowing 43%. 33% in threes. Allow 35%. 44 rebounds. Allow 45%. 14.3 t/o. 95. Allow 93.7

Michael Redd 44%. 22.3 pts. 6.2 rebounds. 2.7 assists. 1.18 steals. 37% in threes. 
Tim Thomas 46%. 35% in threes. 17 pts. 5.4 rebounds. 1.8 assists. 
Desmond Mason 42%. 27% in threes. 12.9 pts. 4.9 rebounds. 2.1 assists. 
Brian Skinner 53%.11.3 pts 8.3 rebounds. 1 assist. 1 steal. *3.3 blks*
Joe Smith 44%. 11.1 pts. 9 rebounds. 1.55 blks. 

Bulls 5-15. 3-7 on the road. *1-9 last ten games* lost 3 in a row. 
Shooting 38% as a team. allow 40% 29% in threes. allow 39% in threes. 47 rebounds. Allow 42.25 a game. 88 a game. allow, 91. 

Crawford 26.5 pts a game.46%, 39% in threes. 3.25 rebounds. 2.25 steals. 5.25 assists. 
Curry 16.26 pts 44%. 7.4 rebounds. 
AD. 11.25 pts 40% 11.5 rebounds. 1.25 blks. 

Bulls and Bucks have met twice so far. Both teams defended their homecourts. 


My prediction? Bucks are 6-4 at home. They win this one. Bulls need to start winning games like this one. I hope they do. But for the ribs, 

93-90 Bucks.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm not too impressed that the Bucks are in a slump due to injury problems. The Bulls are in even worse of one.

Milwaukee 100, Chicago 87


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Losing streak ends here.

Bulls 97
Bucks 93

Hi-Scorer: Jamal 26


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I've got a big ol' goose egg so far this month. I will try to make that continue. 
If I can't have the ribs, I might as well get some wins...

Bucks - 97
Bulls - 92

Jamal w/ 28


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

PC Load Letter, your avatar made me crack up, man! :laugh: 

I think the Bulls will win this one.

Bulls 92
Bucks 85


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 101 
Bucks 94 

Jamal with 29


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks 95
Bulls 85
Crawford high scorer


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i watched them play GS a couple of nights ago. These guys play the 3 point line as good as any team in the league. its fun to watch. I wont make a prediction. we arent a good perimeter defensive team outside of Kirk. if they make their shots, we will lose. If they dont, we will win. its one of those games where we dont really control our fate. Redd and Mason were en fuego on Tuesday night, so maybe they will cool off a bit


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls 94
Bucks 93

Jamal = high scorer with 26 points including the game winning buzzer beater...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win 102-97 

JC high scorer 37


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Bucks - 98
Bulls - 94

Jamal - 31


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Bucks - 98
> Bulls - 94
> 
> Jamal - 31


Bucks 92
Bulls 89

Curry 22


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> i watched them play GS a couple of nights ago. These guys play the 3 point line as good as any team in the league. its fun to watch. I wont make a prediction. we arent a good perimeter defensive team outside of Kirk. if they make their shots, we will lose. If they dont, we will win. its one of those games where we dont really control our fate. Redd and Mason were en fuego on Tuesday night, so maybe they will cool off a bit


Sorry, but Mason and TJ Ford cant shot the ball at all. Their backcourt is 80% Redd, but I wouldnt mind giving open looks to either Mason or Ford. Kukoc is out and Thomas, who can hit the 3, might be as well. 
Mason is a carrer .278% three point shooter and TJ Ford .100%, nuff said. 

If Eddy and Antonio can keep it going inside, we can win this one. Joe Smith and Redd are the only 2 Bucks Im worried about, especially Michael. Smith always has good games against us, lets see what he can do against Antonio Davis.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 88
Bucks 82


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deer: 86
Bovine: 95

Crawford, Redd high scorers for their respective clubs
Hinrich breaks out of his shooting slump and outplays Ford...again
Curry wakes up


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

It is time to give some ground back to the field. I am tired of picking against the Bulls, so against my better judgment I am picking the Bulls.

Bulls 85 Bucks 84

*Previous Picks*

Bulls 90 Bucks 89 (1-0)
Bulls 100 Sixers 82 (1-1)
Bulls 70 Hornets 89 (2-1)
Bulls 87 Spurs 90 (3-1)
Bulls 85 Bucks 84

Predicted Cumulative: Bulls 347 Opponents 350
Actual Cumulative: Bulls 352 Opponents 363


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Is this game on Fox Sports + or something? Tvguide online is telling me that my regular FSCH is showing the Blackhawks, so I won't get the Bulls game.

:upset:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hopefully DaBullz is staying home tonight so he can do the play-by-play and keep my at-home a$$ company. I was planning on heading to the bar to watch the game, but I got waaaaay to hammered last night to even consider multiple beers right now. Wait....on second thought..............hmmmmm...........beeeeeer........


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bullsssss88 Bucks 82


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy and Jamal both score in the low 30's, KH has a double double

102-96


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

The Bulls should win this one, but knowing these losers, they would blow it.

I still have hope!

Bulls 90
Bucks 88


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls Win 92- 78. Eddie Robinson proves me wrong and becomes a contributer and becomes all around player. 

I pass out at halftime from a day of snowboarding and the apres' ing afterward


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hopefully DaBullz is staying home tonight so he can do the play-by-play and keep my at-home a$$ company. I was planning on heading to the bar to watch the game, but I got waaaaay to hammered last night to even consider multiple beers right now. Wait....on second thought..............hmmmmm...........beeeeeer........


I'll be here. I just hope the site is responding fast enough for me (it's kinda slow right now).


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls 97-89.

Sorry... Jamal high scorer with 27.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll be here. I just hope the site is responding fast enough for me (it's kinda slow right now).


No excuses.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Bulls - 106
Bucks - 101

Eddy is the high scorer with 24.

I'm looking forward to the play-by-play - makes listening to the game on the radio more interested (while writing interminably long Lacan paper).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> No excuses.


:laugh: 

Good one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Eddy and Jamal both score in the low 30's, KH has a double double
> 
> 102-96


That's a bulls victory prediction, I assume.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

BULLS WIN 

96-89 


High scorer : Crawford,Curry,Erob each with 22 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-bulls-pippen&prov=ap&type=lgns

Pippen has surgery on left knee, out at least six weeks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*And now the starting lineup for your chicago bulls*

AD
Linton
Curry
Crawford
Gill

Bucks:
Mason
Smith
Santiago
Redd
Ford


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks control the tip

Ford to the left wing. Passes long to mason on the right wing. Long pass to Redd on the left wing. Hits the jumper.

2-0 Bucks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford drives the right baseline, kicks out to Linton at the top of the key. Almost airballs it, hits the front rim.

Bucks throw long pass downcourt and Linton intercepts.

Bulls run their offense and throw the ball away, trying to get it to Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry fouls, while the Bucks run their offense. Bulls kick it out of bounds. Redd shoots the 3 off the inbounds and misses.

Crawford tries the and1 dribble in the backcourt, falls down, Ford comes up with it and goes in for the dunk.

AD hits from the right wing for the Bulls.

4-2

Santiago misses a hook shot from the left block, ball goes out of bounds to the Bucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mason gets it at the top of the arc. Drives to just inside the FT line on the left side, hits the J.

Gill hits a J to answer for the BUlls.

6-4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ford and Santiago play the pick and roll. Santiago dunks, but it bangs off the rim, no good. Linton Johnson called for the foul and the goaltend.

Santiago misses the FT.

Bucks double teaming Jamal. He's not handling the ball that well. Ball goes OB off a Bucks player.

They stop the time to get the shot clock corrected.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill misses from the right wing. Bulls force a TO at the other end and the ball is deflected OB.

Bucks doubling jamal, Gill shoots from the right wing, misses. LJ gets the board and misses the putback, uncontested.

Redd scores for the Bucks, 10-6.

Kerr says Curry blew the defensive assignment on the screen.

Timeout Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The book is out. Stop Jamal, you stop the Bulls. Bucks are double teaming him all over the court.

Kerr says Bulls should bring in Hinrich to provide another outside shooter.

AD is 1-1
Gill is 1-3
LJ is 0-2
Bulls 2-6
LJ with 2 of the 3 bulls rebounds

Redd is 2-3, Ford is 1-1, Mason is 1-1, Santiago 1-2
Bucks 5-7


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yep. Sounds like the scouting report on the bulls is already out. Shut down Jamal and you shut down the bulls. He's either going to have to start breaking through the double-team and scoring anyhow, or we're going to be in trouble.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It's official: Bill Walton wants to have sex with Luke Ridnour.

I have no idea why.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls inbound to Jamal. He's not doubled this time. He does a hook pass to Curry in the lane, but Santiago pokes it out of bounds.

Jamal on the inbounds creates space fwith the crossover and takes the J from the right wing. Misses.

Santiago misses a hook shot. Bulls knock the ball out of bounds on the left wing.

Hinrich enters the game. Linton out.

10-4
7:17


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ford on the inbounds, goes to the baseline, loses the dribble. Kicks out to Smith who hits the J.

AD misses a jumper.

Bucks run, end up with a layup.

Bulls get the ball to Jamal and he drives and makes a layup.

Santiago gets it on the right block, turns, and ends up with a layup.

16-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer in early. 

Slow start for the Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich feeds Curry. He goes against the triple team, and Mason hacks him.

Eddy missed the 1st FT

Fizer in, Gill out.

Eddy makes the 2nd.

Bulls get the steal (Hinrich). Bulls run, Jamal feeds Curry for the dunk.

16-9


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Santiago on the right block. Over the head pass to Redd. He can't quite handle it but gets it back. Turn around jumper, hits.

18-9

Hinrich feeds AD in the post. He goes up for the dunk, but has it rejected out of bounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Inbounds to AD at the FT line. He puts his shoulder down, Santiago goes down. Blocking foul called.

On the inbounds, bulls feed to AD and he's fouled by Santiago

AD misses the 1st FT

Santiago out with 2 fouls
AD makes the 2nd

18-10


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ford passes to Smith on the left wing and he hits the J.

20-10

Bulls post up fizer on the left block. He goes across the lane and hits the hook shot.

20-12


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gadzuric drives through 4 buls to get a layup.

22-12

Fizer on the left block, a little jumper from the left wing, misses. Bulls board, to Fizer again on the left wing, again missed the J.

Mason uses a screen and hits the jumper from the left wing

24-12

Bulls showing NO defense whatsoever.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD gets the ball on the left wing. He passes to Fizer cutting to him from the right side, across the lane.

Whistle. Joe Smith called for holding.

Timeout


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls===LOSERS:no:


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Fizer is shooting within 2 seconds of touching the ball, as usual.

Arrg.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's 24-12 with 2:44 left

Bulls 5-14 FG, .357, 4 rebounds, 4 assists 
Bucks 12-16 FG, .750, 7 rebounds, 7 assists


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This sounds pretty damn ugly.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

We need a few blocks to make them think when they get in the paint. C'mon Eddy!


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Fizer is _killing_ us! Take him out, put in JYD!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh my Eddy, it's freekin Milwaukee. I sure hope Eddy realizes why was sitting. My dad said maybe sittin him is best, I think he's too soft to take it as a motivating factor. I think screaming at him might be the best way to deal with him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer to the line for 2.

Missed the 1st
Made the 2nd

24-13

Damon Jones in the game.

Red uses a pick, but Hinrich stays with him. Redd misses the J.

Bulls miss and Mason comes back and hits for the Bucks.

Curry is in for AD. He gets it in the high post. he throws it away, trying to get it to Fizer.

Curry with the block at the other end.

Hinrich on the right wing. To Crwwford on the left arc.

Ball gets to Fizer and he dunks it

26-15


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Redd misses the fadeaway, Gadzuric gets the board. To Jones for the 3, he hits.

29-15

JYD on the right wing. He drives and gets it blocked.

Bucks run and Jones pops from 18 feet on the right side.

31-15

Hinrich lob for eddy, too tall, hits the backboard. Bucks get it.

They're using the rest of the game clock.

Mason drives, is fouled by Fizer with :01 left. Bulls had a foul to give.

Smith misses from the left corner at the buzer

31-15 after Q1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls are officially getting blown out this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
A. Davis 9 1-3 0-0 1-2 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 3 
L. Johnson 5 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 2 0 0 2 1 1 0 
E. Curry 10 1-1 0-0 1-2 0 1 0 1 0 1 1 3 
J. Crawford 12 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 2 2 0 0 0 2 
K. Gill 6 1-3 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 2 
K. Hinrich 7 0-0 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 0 1 0 0 0 
M. Fizer 6 2-5 0-0 1-2 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 5 
J. Williams 4 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 

Totals 59 6-17 0-0 3-6 2 6 5 4 3 2 3 15 
Percentages: .353 .000 .500 Team Rebounds: 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

completely out played! Every facet of the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Solid!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

How “potentials” are playing ?

Is “potential center” look aggressive ?
What about his hairstyle, looks good?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yuck. Only 2 shot attempts for Crawford in the first quarter. Needs to find a better way to incorporate himself in the offense. I have to believe that Skiles put Fizer in, in hopes of getting some offense somewhere to get Crawford open.

Fortunately this is happening early. If you're going to get blown out, let it happen in the first quarter. We've got 3 quarters to get back in this game. Get it down under 10 going into half and we'll go from there.

Gonna need to play something resembling defense to do that though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The site is so slow, I fell behind.

Hinrich just missed a 3 (he made one a little while ago).

Bucks with beautiful passing, get Gadzuric the dunk.

37-22


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> yuck. Only 2 shot attempts for Crawford in the first quarter.


Only 1 for Curry also.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Just turned the game on---are they better than us, or better coached?

I know that when Gill is our primary offensive option, we're not going anywhere.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill gets it on the right block. Turnaround jumper is good.

Officials call double dribble on damon jones. Dore says Hinrich hit it.

Officials call timeout to talk it over.

37-24


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

If we manage to score 50 points tonight ...then drinks on me!!!!


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

What the heck is going on? I can't tell anything listening to the radio - why are we getting "versed"?

Where is Jamal - what is Fizer doing - what's going on with the defense?

Can someone explain quickly?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls defense looks terrible.

Milwaukee isn't exactly hitting everything they throw up. They're getting great looks, and LOTS of inside shots/dunks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls movement on offense is terrible. They're passing to a wing and standing while one or two guys play basketball.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> why are we getting "versed"?


LOL


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Those punks oversestimate themselves so much......where is Eddy Curry????


Eddy!!!!!!!!!Gadzuric has your playstation boy..go get him


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Let's hear some names. Who isn't earning their paycheck tonight?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> yuck. Only 2 shot attempts for Crawford in the first quarter. Needs to find a better way to incorporate himself in the offense.


The Bucks are playing to make someone else beat them, other than JC. Sometimes you can't do anything about that BUT take them up on the challenge.



> I have to believe that Skiles put Fizer in, in hopes of getting some offense somewhere to get Crawford open.


I doubt he minds where the points (NICE PASS FIZER!) come from as long as they come.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ball is inbounds to the Bulls. Hinrich handles at the left side beyond the arch. Fizer gets it on the left wing and drives for the layup.

Fizer 4-8, 9 pts, 2 asstis, 1 rebound

Bucks drive and get it blocked.

Fizer gets it again on the left wing, htis JYD for the dunk.

37-28

Redd hits his 6th straight shot.

AD hits JYDinside, he changes to the reverse and hits and is fouled.

Hits the FT

39-31

9-2 bulls run


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Redd hits a J over Hinrich who played great defense.

Hinrich loses it and bucks run and it ends up in a layup.

Fizer misses fro the right side. JYD gets the board and gets it to go in.

43-33


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thank God for JYD and Fizer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks post up Redd on the left side. He rises and Hinrich hacks him across the arms.

Redd to the line

Hits the 1st
Jamal checks back in (run was without him)
Redd missed the 2nd

44-33

Fizer has been great


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks called for defensive 3 seconds.

Gill makes the technical FT

44-34

Bulls ball OB.

Inbounds to Jamal. To Fizer. He drives and ball is partially blocked and still goes in.

Skiles called for the technical foul, looking to get Fizer the foul call. Skiles' first T.

Bucks make the FT

45-36


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

technical on Skiles.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks bring i t up. Gadzuric hits from the FT line

47-36


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Right now, Fizer is more effective than Curry has been the last couple of games.

Showcase! Showcase! Showcase!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer is unstoppable.

Gets it ont he elft block, hits the J from 8 ft.

Redd misses a 3, hsi first miss. Jamal brings it up. Loses it. Doesn't go after it. JYD gets it, loses it. Bucks run with it and dunk it.

49-38


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill misses a long 2 from the right wing. 

Strickland drives and goes down hard. No foul.

Fizer gets it on the right block, misses.

Damon Jones hits Gadzuric right under the basket, wide open for the dunk.

51-38
with 4:03 left in Q2

Skiles calls timeout


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Milwaukee looks like LA against us...


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Had Skiles realized Fizer was on the team a bit sooner, we might have an extra win or two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Right now, Fizer is more effective than Curry has been the last couple of games.
> 
> Showcase! Showcase! Showcase!


Yes he has.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

During the timeout, let me describe that play with Jamal that led to the Bucks' dunk better.

He was dribbling on the right side, beyond the arc. He dribbled it off his foot. The ball rolled away, toward center court, not too quickly. Jamal just stood there and watched. Looked like JYD came in from the back court and poekd the ball forward. Jamal still didn't move an inch from where he lost it. Bucks picked it up and got the break and dunk.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Do we move Curry or Fizer?

You know he's gonna be one of those Shareef type of players who scores in bunches but never helps his team win...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes he has.


51-38. Thanks to Fizer and JYD we are at 50% shooting. Trouble is, the bucks are still shooting lights out. 63%. We have 7 t/o.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Milwaukee looks like LA against us...


Actually they look better than LA. We play LA pretty good for some reason.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If Jamal hasn't figured out how to hustle for a ball by now, he'll never learn.

Horrible.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford misses a J from the right wing.

Gill forces strickland to dribble of his foot and OB. Bulls ball.

Crawford brings it up (PG). To the right side, beyond the arc. To AD on the right block. He works it and misses the J.

Ford throws it away after passing up a good shot.

Pryzbilla called for the foul. Bulls ball OB

Inbounds to Jamal. Drives to the right side, gets open, misses the J.

AD called for the foul going for the reobund.

51-38 Bucks


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

gadzuric with 10 points??


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WE SUCK!!!!!


OUR MENTALITY SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

time to start rebuilding


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Awful d. I watched the first 12 minutes and JC was just awful. Zero D. 2 TO one where ford just made him look bad. He has no idea how to run the O. Curry and Davis had one shot between then at the 6 minute mark.

Why is johnson playing and starting ahead of Robinson?

Is Gill really guarding anyone?

david


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Redd uses the screen and hits from the right wing.

53-38
2:39 left
In to Curry on the right block. he misses the hook from 5 ft.

Damon Jones hits against the zone. The zone was packed tight and right around the FT line.

Crawford hits the J.

Redd misses a runner from the left wign. Damon Jones comes up with it. Jones gets it to redd on the eleft wing for the 3 attempt. misses.

Gill misses from the left corner. Curry boards and dunks it.

Bulls look like they're playing 3-2 zone

Bucks call timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't understand this offense that SKiles has put in place.

The guards stand beyond the arc and watch the F's and C's move in slow motion to get open. And they make long passes to them. There's no motion to the offense to speak of.

Joe Smith was fouled. 

He hits the 1st FT
and the 2nd

57-42


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Number one---we need a scorer. A full-time scorer, not part time wanna be's like Jamal and Eddy. If Jamal pulls a 'Rose' and scores 20 meaningless points when the game is over I'll pull my hair out.

Number two---we need an attitude. We've been losing so long we don't believe we can compete. When other teams punch us, we wilt, instead of punching back.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> If Jamal hasn't figured out how to hustle for a ball by now, he'll never learn.
> 
> Horrible.


Huh? Where did he not hustle? Davis was right there to pick the ball up. They're trying to change JCs game by catch and shoot the ball, which is stupid. I swear, no matter who the Bulls coach is, they always manage to screw up Crawford. For Christ's sake, let him play his game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry gets it in the lane and dunks it (hurray!)

Johnson called for the hold as the bucks set up their offense. In the penalty.

Redd to the line
Misses the 1st FT
And the 2nd

Bucks and bulls players dive for the ball. Jump ball called.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

First we complain that we have no offense..now it looks like our D is fading away too


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I don't understand this offense that SKiles has put in place.
> 
> The guards stand beyond the arc and watch the F's and C's move in slow motion to get open. And they make long passes to them. There's no motion to the offense to speak of.
> ...


Here's an idea ... Why not use the same offense that was effective last time? On no, wait, that would be way too logical.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Gill misses from the left corner. Curry boards and dunks it.


Did his hair move , during the dunk ?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

LOL ... Gill, way to finish a wide open layup.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Gill.....the wonnabe Michael Jordan:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks win the tip. Ford drives and has his pass deflected.

Gill on a breakaway fast break, missed the layup. But off a Bucks player and out of bounds.

Bulls inbounds to AD at the left side of the FT line, he hits.

57-46

Bucks call timeout, :20. They have :18.5 seconds left to get off the last shot in the half.

AD on the behcn, rubbing his right knee.

Bulls with 10 guys on the roster who can play right now. Apparently, Mason Jr. is really hurt. With Pippen out for 6 weeks, there's an obvious roster spot open for him.

Redd drives and his shot is blocked OB.

Inbounds to Smith who misses the J at the buzzer

57-46 Bucks at the half.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Theyre still in it w/ alot of time to go, i'm not sweating it....yet :uhoh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Halftime...the only period the Bulls don't stink it up...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
A. Davis 21 2-5 0-0 1-2 0 3 2 2 0 1 1 5 
L. Johnson 6 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 2 1 0 2 1 2 0 
E. Curry 14 3-4 0-0 1-2 1 2 0 1 0 2 1 7 
J. Crawford 18 2-5 0-0 0-0 0 1 3 2 0 0 0 4 
K. Gill 18 3-8 0-0 1-1 0 1 3 1 1 0 0 7 
K. Hinrich 13 1-2 1-2 0-0 1 4 0 1 1 0 2 3 
M. Fizer 14 6-12 0-0 1-2 0 2 3 0 0 0 1 13 
E. Robinson 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 
J. Williams 10 3-4 0-0 1-1 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 7 

Totals 117 20-42 1-2 5-8 4 16 13 7 5 4 8 46 
Percentages: .476 .500 .625 Team Rebounds: 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

57-46, bucks.

Redd, 15
Mason, D. Gadzuric 10. 
Fizer 13. 
Curry, JYD, Gill 7. 

Bulls 48 %. Bucks, 59%. Difference in game is Milwaukees shooting. They can't miss.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

In case you guys missed it, we outscored them by 5 that quarter. Our shooting picked up, our rebounding improved and their shooting dropped off some. Now we have 24 minutes left to make up for that pathetic first quarter. Go Bulls!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

folks. we're going to win this game. We're only down 11. Jamal and Eddy have been quiet so far. The Bucks gave us their best shot. We'll tighten the screws on them in the second half and win this one going away.

You guys are giving up too early tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with 6-12 shoting in 14 minutes. That's almost a shot per minute. 2 boards and 3 assists, too.

he's possessed tonight.

The Bulls are ineffective on defense. Hinrich has been glued to Redd and made him miss some, but Redd has also hit some tough shots over him.

Jamal isn't playing his A game tonight. Or his B. Or his C even.

Curry actually is playing decently, but not on defense and he's not getting the ball very often.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry is 3-4, all three of his FGs are dunks. He needs to touch the ball in the post more. Especially if they are making JC give it up.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> i watched them play GS a couple of nights ago. These guys play the 3 point line as good as any team in the league. its fun to watch. I wont make a prediction. we arent a good perimeter defensive team outside of Kirk. if they make their shots, we will lose. If they dont, we will win. its one of those games where we dont really control our fate. Redd and Mason were en fuego on Tuesday night, so maybe they will cool off a bit


they did this to GS a couple of nights ago. and to think i was called out for saying this!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

MichaelOFAZ, Jamal Crawford _was_ playing his game. Then TJ Ford made him look absolutely silly -- all with Jamal watching the action.

Makes me want to vomit, quite frankly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is Antonio Davis hurt? Neil Funk said he took himself out of the game and limped off the court.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> they did this to GS a couple of nights ago. and to think i was called out for saying this!


However, the Bucks have only 1 3pter in the 1st half. Sounds like they've been beating us in the lane too much (Gadzuric 10 pts?), and there is not really any excuse for that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks looked like they were toying with us. Santiago sat out with 2 fouls and never came back in.

Gadzuric 5-6 FG? Who is this guy -- he looks like an all-star.

The stupidest thing I saw in the 1st half was the bulls playing 2-1-2 zone. I don't think any of the guys were below the FT line.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dan Gadzuric 

Position: C 
Born: 02/02/78 
Height: 6-11 / 2,11 
Weight: 240 lbs. / 108,9 kg. 
College: UCLA '02 

Selected by the Milwaukee Bucks in the second round (#34 pick overall) in the 2002 NBA Draft.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls also played Hinrich, Crawford, and Gill all at the same time for a short time. ERob has been absent.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bucks looked like they were toying with us. Santiago sat out with 2 fouls and never came back in.
> 
> Gadzuric 5-6 FG? Who is this guy -- he looks like an all-star.


He did last night too against GSW. Something like 19-13 and he pushed Dampier around.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm not watching this game, but I am very familiar with Gadzurics game. He has very limited offensive skills, but he is a good finisher and athletic as hell. Hes very long and can block tons of shots. He is much like Chandler now that I think about it. So if hes making nice moves in the post, its because the bulls defense is horrible, not because hes actually got post game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: The Sonics are playing some seriously beautiful basketball. Walton is blowing his wad, but it's more than justified. Great ball movement is awesome to watch.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

If I remember correctly, Gadzuric was a big name prospect coming out of HS. However, he never lived up to expectations at UCLA and faded into obscurity.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls inbound to start the 2nd half.

Gill brings it up.

Crawford gets it and takes a really tough shot from the left wing.

Eddy rebounds and throws it up against the double team from 8 ft. and misses. But he was fouled.

He hit the 1st FT
and the 2nd

57-48 - 9 point game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich started the second half. 

He leads our team in rebounds!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> If I remember correctly, Gadzuric was a big name prospect coming out of HS. However, he never lived up to expectations at UCLA and faded into obscurity.


Yea, much like his teammate Kapono, if he would have entered the NBA draft after his freshman year he might have been a top 10 pick. But neither of them got much better and their value continued to drop. I knew Gadzuric would make a solid NBA player though because he is so athletic and long.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> If I remember correctly, Gadzuric was a big name prospect coming out of HS. However, he never lived up to expectations at UCLA and faded into obscurity.


I remember that to, I think he was the top prospect in his class coming out of HS but had some injury problems after that and never lived up to it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks come out fouling!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ford drives, gets it in to Smith who misses the hook.

Jamal (or maybe it was Gill) drives the baseline and throws it away.

Bucks miss a tough layup.

Bulls post up Gill on the left block. He turns, double pumps, misses. Gets his own board and is fouled.

Smith falls down, is called for the foul. The Bucks's 4th team foul.

Jamal misses from the left corner. Linton called for the foul on the rebound effort.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gadzuric didn't really fade into obscurity. He was a super prospect out of high school, and the buzz about him was huge when he signed with UCLA. And while he never performed as well as many people predicted he would, he was still a very good player and a key component for the Bruins while he was there. He has some great combination of athleticism and strength, but he's raw as hell.

The Chandler comparison is spot on, BTW.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> If I remember correctly, Gadzuric was a big name prospect coming out of HS. However, he never lived up to expectations at UCLA and faded into obscurity.


Steve Lavin was never able to harnass his skills. He was a very good player in HS (top ten player in the 1998 Senior Class). Had Gadzuric developed a back to the basket game at UCLA, he would have been a top 10 pick because he can defend very well, though he is foul prone. 

He is one of those guys who's best playing days will be in the NBA, because he will get the training he needs. He also is a phenomenal leaper for a guy his size.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ford drives around Jamal, goes in for the layup, but misses. Foul called on AD.

He hits the 1st
and the 2nd

59-48

10:23 left


Jamal misses a jumper from the right side, bucks rebound.

Ford has his pass blocked by Crawford, ball goes to AD.

Gill has his pass stolen by TJ Ford who runs, he passes back to redd for the dunk.

61-48

Kerr says they got Jamal playing the 1 and he's a 2. They have Gill playing the 2 and he's a 3.

AD hits the jumper

61-50

Bucks to Mason on the left wing. He shoots and misses.

Crawford brings itup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Raptors lose 114-111 to Celtics. I dont remember if anyone mentioned this earlier.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal drives in the lane and takes a floater. It's blocked by TJ Ford. Bucks run and Redd gets the dunk.

Skiles calls TIMEOUT.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Raptors lose 114-111 to Celtics. I dont remember if anyone mentioned this earlier.


Didn't Marshall have something like 7 three's?

Rose had an off shooting night, but 14 assists.
:yes:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

how does anybody get blocked by tj ford


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Raptors lose 114-111 to Celtics. I dont remember if anyone mentioned this earlier.


Rose 1-13 with 14 assists
Marshall 9-17 with 9 baords and 31 points


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> how does anybody get blocked by tj ford


That's a good question.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls run a play for AD after the timeout and he gets the layup.

Redd drives and misses a layup, but the ball goes out of bounds off Linton.

Bucks inbounds, pass it around the horn to TJ Ford oin the left corner, he hits the wide open shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal blocked by TJ freaking Ford.

Pass the ball a little, please.

Thank you.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

What? Gills makes a layup?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Linton drives on the right side to the right block and is stiopped bt ht edefense. Gill makes a great cut and he's fed by LJ for the layup.

Mason misses from 7 ft. Bulls throw the long pass to Gill. He drives and is fouled after making the layup.

He hits the FT, too

65-57

Ford gets it to Smith on the left wing. he shoots over AD and misses. Ford comes out with the rebound.

They run their offense and get it to Mason in the left corner and he hits the long 2.

67-57
Buls get it inside to Curry on the left block. He misses the layup.

Bucks run with it, get 2 or 3 offesnve rebounds before Curry fouls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mason makes the 1st FT
Hinrich in
Makes the 2nd

They're saying Jamal looks confused trying to guard Ford.

Crawford lobs for Curry way over his head and out of bounds.

69-57


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

17 offensive rebs for the bucks in one possesion lol


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Sideline reporter says that Jamal just told Skiles: "I can't stick ford"

Nonverbally, of course.  

Skiles, meanwhile has the " no, I really didn't want to coach _this_ badly..." look...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mason drives, feeds Smith going to the basket. Hinrich takes the charge.

Hinrich holds beyond the arc on the left side. Feeds AD, he misses the jumper.

Bucks miss at their end, and Hinrich goes out of bounds to save it, but it's bucks ball OB.

Redd gets it on the inbounds and shoots right away and hits.

71-57

Jamal hits Hinrich in the right corner for the open 3 and he hits.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

WOW!

MASON!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill sticks mason big-time. Mason his it poked away by Gill. But to the bucks, they miss and it's OB to the Bucks.

Bucks miss and Bulls run their O. Mason gets the steal and goes in uncontested for the dunk.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Do we move Curry or Fizer?
> 
> You know he's gonna be one of those Shareef type of players who scores in bunches but never helps his team win...


Which one? 

(Note the correct answer could well be both of them).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill is fouled and goes to the line.

Hits both

73-62

Ford handles on the right wing. Back to the top of the key. Back to the left side to redd. To pryzbilla. Back out to TJ for the 3 and he hits.

76-62


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Gill 12 FGA

Curry 5 FGA

enough said


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Mason gets the steal and goes in uncontested for the dunk.


thats like saying that Michael Jordan was a good basketball player.


You know, for someone who plays "good defense" Hinrich gets posterized a lot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill is fouled again. He goes to the line.

He hits the 1st
Missed the 2nd

Ball lands in curry's hands.. He drives, tosses up a layup and it goes in, and he's fouled. A chance for a 4-pt play.

Curry to the line
Makes it

76-66


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer guarding Redd. No contest. Redd crossover, gets Fizer in the air, initiates contact. Foul. Shot almost went in.

Timeout


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Which one?
> ...


Thats why i left it ambigous. It didn't seem to apply only to Fizer...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls just CANT cut that damn lead


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> thats like saying that Michael Jordan was a good basketball player.
> ...


Yeah, it was a slam-dunk contest style dunk. Just takes too much time to type that kind of thing in.

But Hinrich had NOTHING to do with it. The pass was from Gill in the left corner all the way across court to Hinrich on the right side behind the arc. The ball was intercepted on the run, and there was NOBODY even close to being able to catch up.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't think we're 

A. Aggressive enough
B. Athletic enough


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mason missed the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd

77-66

Hinrich brings it up.

Looks like Fizer is at SG and Gill at SF.

Ball goes in to Curry. He bobbles it, ball is stolen. Bucks run, alley oop to redd for the dunk on the fast break.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a slam-dunk contest style dunk. Just takes too much time to type that kind of thing in.
> ...


I was talking about the next play where Ford hit the Iverson like jumper on him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls almost running out the shot clock. Hinrich dribbles left, hits JYD who hits the open jumper from the left baseline.

Redd missed a jumper, Gadzuric dunks the putback. They call goaltending though.

Hinrich loses the ball. Bucks run. Gadzuric to Redd, he's fouled hard by Fizer.

To the line he goes


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I don't think we're
> 
> A. Aggressive enough
> B. Athletic enough


But we have a lot potential players :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

80-73, bucks. Hinrich is fouled.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

this from cbssportsline:

Michael Redd missed 2nd of 2 Free Throws, Blocked by Eddy Curry (3 BLK)

:laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I was talking about the next play where Ford hit the Iverson like jumper on him.


He returns the favor  

He's the second best guard tonight. Jamal is waiting to see whether the game will be out of controlso he can have a big quarter in the fourth...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Redd makes the 1st
misses the 2nd

Fizer gets int in the right block. Loses it
To Hinrich for the open 3, he hits

80-71
< 1 minute left

Mason drives to the FT line, to Gadzuric, who missed the dunk. Blocked by Curry?

Hinrich drives and makes the layup and is fouled!

80-73

Made the FT

Bucks throw it out of bounds.

Bulls with the chance to hold for 1 shot.

No, it's Bucks ball, after the refs confer.

Jones takes a bad shot. Hinrich with the great D that time.

Hinrich holds for the last shot. He tries to split the double team and is fouled.

He makes the 1st
80-75
LJ in for Fizer
and the 2nd
80-76
Hinrich with 11 points in the quarter!

Bulls down by just 4


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hiney is tired.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
A. Davis 30 4-8 0-0 1-2 0 6 3 2 0 1 2 9 
L. Johnson 12 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 2 3 0 2 1 3 0 
E. Curry 26 4-6 0-0 4-5 3 7 0 1 0 2 2 12 
J. Crawford 26 2-8 0-0 0-0 0 3 5 4 0 1 0 4 
K. Gill 30 5-12 0-0 5-6 1 2 3 3 1 1 0 15 
K. Hinrich 19 4-5 3-4 3-3 1 5 1 2 1 0 2 14 
M. Fizer 18 6-12 0-0 1-2 0 2 3 0 0 0 3 13 
E. Robinson 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 
J. Williams 15 4-5 0-0 1-1 1 1 2 1 0 0 0 9 

Totals 179 29-58 3-4 15-19 7 28 20 13 5 6 13 76 
Percentages: .500 .750 .789 Team Rebounds: 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

80-76, bulls down just 4 pts, thanks to Hinrich. 
we are shooting 50% whole Milwaukee is shooting 51%. 

Gill 15
hinrich 14
Fizer 13
Curry 12.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls and Bucks both shooting .500

Bulls outscored them 30-23 that Q.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls need to win this game. This could be a huge 4th quarter. Pivotal game, quarter. 

Crawford is 2-8. 4 pts 4 t/o, but he has 5 assists and a block.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks inbounds to start Q4

Smith drives across the lane. It looked like he walked, but JYD called for the foul.

Ford in for Redd.

Mason drives the left side, loses it. Smith comes up with it, shoots with :01 left on the clock, misses. Hinrich with his 6th board.

Bulls run the O, get it to Gill at the top of the key, he hits.

2 point game

Jamal been on the bench a long time. They just showed himwaving a towel.

Bucks get it inside to Smith. he goes up for the left handed shot, he's fouled by Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls and Bucks both shooting .500
> 
> Bulls outscored them 30-23 that Q.


two straight quarters of 30, +


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer ties the game. 80-80.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Smith misses the 1st FT
And the 2nd

Bulls with teh ball and a chance to tie or take the lead.

Fizer drives the left side, hits the jumper

80-80

Jamal cheering on the team from the bench.

Ford misses the left handed layup.

Gill has his shot blockedon the fast break.

Fizer gets it, drives, and is fouled by Smith, and Smith is down.

he's still down, timeout


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Vlad Radmanovic absolutely posterized Darko just a second ago. Blew by him on the perimeter, drove the lane and flew in for the bigtime dunk. Damn I love bearded ballplayers.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

The problem with the Bulls is JC is not playing. Just kidding.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Smith and Santiago both with 5 fouls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer to the line to give the bulls the lead?

Made the 1st
Missed the 2nd

Bucks board, bring it up

Bulls with the setal. Fast break. Gill's pass stolen by ford. He hits Jones. He drives, misses the layup on the left side. Curry boards.

Bulls run the O. To Fizer on the left block. Ball knocked up in the air. Fizer gets it. Drives the baseline again, is called for the charge.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I told you guys. Bulls are going to win this one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> The problem with the Bulls is JC is not playing. Just kidding.


The defense is up a notch, perhaps a coincidence.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls need to settle down.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> The problem with the Bulls is JC is not playing. Just kidding.


LOL, you were right the first time. He WASN't playing. But hey, players have those games every once in a while.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry misses a hook from the left block.

Jones hits a runner from the left corner to give the bucks the lead again.

Curry has his shot blocked in the lane by Gadzuric.

Up court fast to Jones, he hits the 3.

Bulls down 4 that quick..

85-81


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I told you guys. Bulls are going to win this one.


Not over yet. But I hope you're right.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I told you guys. Bulls are going to win this one.


I hope you're right, but it's not looking that good at the moment. Jones is killing us from the perimeter. And Gill is killing us on offense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford still not in the game.

Hinrich drives into Santiago. Loses the ball.

Jones gets it on the fast break on the right wing. Hits again.

87-81

JYD called for the offensive foul, another TO.

Jamal back in, finally, for JYD.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Our savior is in! JC ..look out here come the Bullies.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal sees the green light.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Crawford with the assist! Just kidding, nice shot by Heiny


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT. Magic lose. 99-95 to NJ.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks make the extra pass. Gadzuric misses the layup.

Bulls get it to fizer on the left block. he hits again!

Jones finally misses a jumper.

Crawford drives, jones pokes it from behind, but is called for the foul.

OB to bulls.

In to Jamal to Hinrich, he hits another 3!

87-86

Gadzuric throws it away. Bulls bring it up. Jamal slows it down.

Stands near half court. Finally they get it to Gill. He posts up on the right block, turns, and is fouled.

To the line, after a timeout

Bulls down 1


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

CHI 6:25 Marcus Fizer made 3-pt. Jump Shot 

is this correct??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

87-86, Bucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, all this is happening with Redd on the bench, getting a breather. They'll get a boost when he comes back in.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

The Bulls will win as long as Crawdaddy is in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> CHI 6:25 Marcus Fizer made 3-pt. Jump Shot
> 
> is this correct??


No. Bulls have taken 5 threes. All five by Hinrich. He is 4-5.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lol. It's like watching two diffrent bulls games. The one on crazy cbssportsline and the one dabullz and others here are commenting on. On CBSsportsline it's been marcus fizer 3's, and jamal is still on the bench. And one minute there's 4 minutes left, the next there's 7 minutes.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Keep Gadzuric off the damn boards.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Gadzuric has been killing us all night long


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Joe Smith is back in.

Gill missed the 1st
Hit the 2nd

Tie game

Redd misses the left handed layup, but Gadzuric follows

89-87 bucks

Jamal loses the dribble on the right side of the arc. To Hinrich. He drives. To Davis. To Jamal, who hits the LONG LONG 3 after the shot clock went off.

Jones drove around a screen. Jamal got picked off. Jones goes in for the layup.

Crawford takes a 3 attempt and misses. Bucks board.

Jones with it at the top of the key. To Smith, he shoots from 22 ft. and misses.

Bulls lob to AD, he has it stripped while he goes for the dunk. He fouls Smith.

91-87, bucks ball, 4:11 left


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Davis sucks.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hey future, I know you're an Odom fan...what do you think of his recent performance? Hes been a monster on the boards lately. Hes been averaging 20, 13, 3 in the last 5 games, and they've won their last two. Odom could be finally living up to what some fans saw in him. 

Go Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Santioago back in. Redd hits a long shot over Hinrich who was right with him.

93-87

Curry is readyy to check in.

Gill takes along shot and misses. Buckas board.

Jones cross court to Mason, he drives to the FT line and hits.

95-87
3:21 left

timeout bulls


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Hey future, I know you're an Odom fan...what do you think of his recent performance? Hes been a monster on the boards lately. Hes been averaging 20, 13, 3 in the last 5 games, and they've won their last two. Odom could be finally living up to what some fans saw in him.
> 
> Go Bulls.


I'm pretending it's not happening. So if he hurts himself or stops producing like this my hopes won't be dashed. Lamar has to win me back. And it's going to take more than 5 good games. I want to see a whole season.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

dang! hinrich is too unselfish to a fault.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

CRAWFORD = BULLS KILLER

Lmao, Bulls lost it again with 4 minutes remaining in the 4th, un*believable.

:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer misses a line drive from the right side of the FT line.

Jones loses it. Bulls fast break. Jamal hits the contested layup.

Bucks miss a running jump shot. But they get another offensive board. They get it to Santiago and he hits the turnaround jumper to fall.

97-89

AD has his jumper blocked. Santiago comes down with it.

Bucks slow it down to run down some clock.

Mason hits from behind a screen. 

Skiles calls another timeout

1:33 left

99-89


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles using the timeout to diagram a play. Bulls need a basket badly.

And then some stops.

1:38 on the clock, they put some time back on.

Bulls to inbounds at their offensive end.

In to Hinrich. He has his pass deflected and stolen.

Jones to Mason. They're killing the clock.

Mason drives, dishes to Redd for the layup.

Jamal misses the running floater fro the left side of the lane, inside the FT line. Bucks board and Jamal fouls.

101-89

Crawford fouls again on the inbounds (to stop the clock).

1:01 left


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

81-80 Bulls lead became

89-101



CLASSIC!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I'm pretending it's not happening. So if he hurts himself or stops producing like this my hopes won't be dashed. Lamar has to win me back. And it's going to take more than 5 good games. I want to see a whole season.


haha good idea. I think hes played around with the hopes of every one of his fans. 

Anyways, this is pathetic. I'm so glad north carolina is good this year because I am so sick of the Bulls losing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jones hits the FT
102-89
1:01 left
Hits the 2nd
103-89

Hinrich pushes it upcourt. Drives to the right side. Over to Fizer. He runs, hangs inthe air, shoots, is fouled by Mason.

1st in the last 2 minutes. he goes to the line.

Makes the 1st
Fizer hits the 2nd

103-90

Hinrich fouls immediately on the inbounds

Jones to the line

JYD to check in

Hits the 1st
104-90
:51 left
JYD in
Jones hits the 2nd
105-90

JYD brings it over the half court line.

Jamal launches a tough 3 and hits from the left side of the arc.

Redd dribbling upcourt, bulls trying to foul. JYD finally gets him.

106-93

:37 left


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Why are we tanking?? Theres no LeBron James in the 2004 NBA Draft


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich shot blocked.
Fizer shot blocked.
JYD boards and makes it

Curry fouls Ford on the inbounds.

It's now 107-95
:23 left

Makes the 1st
Makes teh 2nd

109-95

Hinrich brings it up, passes up the 3, over to Fizer, hemisses from 17

Bucks board and run out the clock.

Game over

109-95


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

unacceptable!!!!!!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> The Bulls will win as long as Crawdaddy is in the game.


You're nutz! Whoever he guards kills us. Hinrich tries, but he can't guard both Milwaukee guards at the same time.

Go ahead...let me hear your explanation of why Mr. Three Year Veteran at 6'5" gets to guard Damon Jones in the 4th quarter and 6'3" rookie has to try to guard Michael Redd, the Bucks' shooting guard?

Crawford's taken Rose's place in more ways than you think. Now _HE'S_ the team's worst perimeter defender.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have lost 11 of their last 12 games

They were on a 7 game losing streak when Skiles became coach. We won the 1st game and have lost 4 more in a row.

I don't think we've won 2 in a row all season.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

What happened to ERob? Yahoo shows him in for 3 Minutes?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This was a disapointing loss. This was a very important barometer to tell if the new coach had really changed things. This is a team that we have to beat to get into the playoffs. And to come out in the first quarter with that sort of game...that ain't good.

Jamal struggled tonight. But we didn't do a good job of adjusting to that.

Milwaukee followed the tried and true formula for dealing with the bulls. Take Rose out, or in this case Crawford, and the bulls can't compete.

Jamal is going to see double-teams from this game in on out. We need a better plan of attack for those double-teams. And Jamal needs to take on the mentality of a volume shooter. No matter what, he needs to get up 25 FGA per game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, Chops, C.C.C.P*, rlucas4257, hoops*, kingofkings, GB, ztect, The OUTLAW, Fizer Fanatic, MichaelOFAZ*, Crawscrew*, jsong, Mikedc, curry_52*, Darius Miles Davis, Jumpman23, RangerC, Good Hope, Sigifrith, unBULLievable, Genuine Article, mATtAhY, BullFan16, Bulls96*, futuristxen, FrancisFan3, ArtestFan, spongyfungy, VincentVega, sonny, Parabull, Laid-Backness06*, Illstate2, C Blizzy, DaBullz)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Take Rose out, or in this case Crawford, and the bulls can't compete.


Take off the blinders. Hinrich and the rest of the TEAM brought us from way down to a lead.

Unfortunately, we didn't get what we brought the veterans in to do for us----finishing and closing the game out.

THAT is why we lost. Not because of anything Craw did or didn't do.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

Everything is over! Let's go home!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Selected by the Seattle SuperSonics in the first round (17th pick overall) of the 2000 NBA Draft ... Desmond Mason 



2003-04
Statistics 
PPG 12.9 
RPG 4.90 
APG 2.1 
EFF + 10.95 


Position: F-G 
Born: 10/11/77 
Height: 6-5 / 1,96 
Weight: 222 lbs. / 100,7 kg. 
College: Oklahoma State '00


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Skiles post game:

Most concerned about why, with such a gap between Monday and Now the team came out flat.

Says the team isn't well conditioned.

Insinuates that laziness is major factor.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

More:

Hinrich needs to continue to look for his shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Take off the blinders. Hinrich and the rest of the TEAM brought us from way down to a lead.
> ...


I beg to differ. I think if Crawford had brought it tonight, with what the rest of the guys did, we could have won this game by 15 going away. Primetime players bring it every night. Even if their shot isn't falling they get the FGA's to give something to the team. It's a shame to see such good efforts by the some of the guys we hardly see, go to waste.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> More:
> 
> Hinrich needs to continue to look for his shot.


I agree with that. Especially on nights like tonight where's he's obviously got it going. He was 4-5 for 3's. turn that into and 8 for 10 night from beyond the arc.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

To hell with Crawford. He must know the exact hair count on every guard's a$$ in the league 'cause that's the only thing he's lookin' at on defense. I've never seen a guy with so much athleticism get beat so much by every player he guards. _Rucker Boy_ can take his "All O, No D" ghetto game back to the blacktop and stay there. I don't care how many points he scores. He _NEVER_ makes it difficult for the other team to initiate its offensive sets. His half hearted efforts on defense are a complete joke.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.


why am I not surprised?

I saw TJ Ford block a Crawford shot. :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Why are we tanking?? Theres no LeBron James in the 2004 NBA Draft


I think it might be time to face the fact that this team was poorly constructed and is just not very good to begin with. Expectations are too high and Curry, Crawford and Chandler don't look like "star, elevate you to the next level" type players. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

LOL, I was being sarcastic 

:laugh:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Lets also be honest about where this team is personnel-wise. If you've got to count on Kendall Gill as your "Go-To Guy" in the 4th quarter of a close game, you're going to lose every time. 

Gill was supposed to be a complimentary role player when he was signed. He's now our starting SG who played 38 minutes tonight. It's not Gill's fault he's being asked to do more than he's capable at 35 years of age.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it might be time to face the fact that this team was poorly constructed and is just not very good to begin with. Expectations are too high and Curry, Crawford and Chandler don't look like "star, elevate you to the next level" type players.
> ...


Yeah, but you don't want to move them and see them blow up like Miller, Artest, and so on did.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> LOL, I was being sarcastic
> 
> :laugh:


Oh my bad.  Still mean what I said though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> why am I not surprised?
> ...


I'm really not entirely sure what you disagree with me about. Are you saying that if Crawford hadn't played a bad game we would have still lost with the effort we got from the rest of the guys? I'm saying he came out poorly and got taken out of the game. And that that was one of the major reasons why this game was like it was.

You're saying, what exactly?

And I think the Bulls and the Clippers have conclusivley proven that you can't build exclusively through the draft. You just end up with a lot of young talent that doesn't know how to win. The only thing you can do with the draft is get that one special young player who saves your franchise. But you have to fill in the rest around that player. You can't do it with other inexperienced rookies.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you don't want to move them and see them blow up like Miller, Artest, and so on did.


If they are going to blow up, why can't they do it in Chicago for some reason? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

That's because we need to give them more time. We need to sign these guys even if they haven't proved anything. Look at their physical stats. Eddy Curry is 7 feet. He will eventually dominate. Never mind, that we once had Brad Sellers.. Uhhh... Crawford is a 6'6 guard. Any other 6'6 guards that come to mind? Uhh.. Never mention that he's fundamentally unsound. Uhh... Well, what am I going to say?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Jamal is going to see double-teams from this game in on out. We need a better plan of attack for those double-teams. And Jamal needs to take on the mentality of a volume shooter. No matter what, he needs to get up 25 FGA per game.


Depends... if they are good shots to take I got no problem with that but shooting 25 shots for the sake of shooting 25 shots because that is the formula isn't going to make you a contending team anytime soon... see Allen Iverson and the Sixers... or Stack's old Pistons team

It's all about the quality of those shots and where the best option is for the shot within the flow of the offense

It seems as we didn't lose tonight because Jamal didn't put points on the board- 95 points is enough to win an NBA game 

We lost because we turned the ball over 20 times to 12 which resulted in 22 fast break points to 12 - all of which contributed to an extra 11 shot opportunities and most of them pretty easy in transition.. and our defense sucked in critical junctures of the game.. so I don't know it is because Jamal didn't shot 25 shots and score 26 points

We turned the ball over because Jamal was clamped and ball flow seemed to be a problem comparatively ( 35 assists to our 25 )

If the shot isn't on ,.. get rid of it and keep the offense moving but if your going to go then go .. keep the offense paced. We need to be taking at least 80 field goal attempts a night as a team 

This requires quick thinking in decision making and hopefully the right type of decision making

As I say I got no problem with Jamal taking those number of shots if our offense is designed/structured correctly which means * we absolutely must play Jamal off the ball more and cut the number of shots going into AD ( who is not a great offensive option and who gets stripped too often ) and use he and JYD as pick setters to screen Jamal free .. give him a lane to drive or space for a good looks on his J . This means that Skiles has to redesign our offense and Kirk Hinrich must be in charge of it out on the floor . When this happens ... and we use the screeners.. and Jamal adapts to curling off screens or creating in space , you will find a much more effective Jamal - IE one that actually helps us win games , and my bet is you would see Eddy Curry benefit as well because man to man we will score and on a 3 - 2 zone ..with space created Jamal will be able to get it in any time he wants to Curry or Fizer who will wreak havoc inside on one on one matchups ( at least they should because they are both gifted enough post players to tear anyone a new one .. 1 on 1 ... a 2 - 3 zone and Jamal's perimeter shooting goes into a gear ... which again forces defensive adjustments which ultimately open up our inside bigs.. so long as Jamal also then recognises this and rather than force his own offense .. works in the bigs *

Yup .. I'm not worried about who we got... I just think the offense really needs to be completely overhauled and redesigned as I have described and what I'be been saying for weeks that we have to aspire to a Pistons type model where Jamal like Rip would be the feature ( the perimeter feature at least ) 

So its really up to Coach Skiles to recognise this and respond accordingly , articulate the plan , get buy in - communicate the roles and then have the players go out and execute their roles

I still like the trade and think we have the right pieces ( bar another perimeter shooter in support ) it really is a matter for Skiles to bring it all together and to be courageous enough to make his key players understand what he needs from them and why... and insofar as Jamal is concerned .. that does not ( or at least should not ) involve him in future point guard duties


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Depends... if they are good shots to take I got no problem with that but shooting 25 shots for the sake of shooting 25 shots because that is the formula isn't going to make you a contending team anytime soon... see Allen Iverson and the Sixers... or Stack's old Pistons team
> ...


Nice post.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm really not entirely sure what you disagree with me about.


I'm saying we had the offense we had we should have won. Jamal would merely have taken up the shots hit by someone else if he had been in---our ball movement isn't good enough to assume that another 20 points were possible.

No---the problem was defense and poise.


----------

